# Best way to Install sconce on stairs



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys do. When you have a sconce on the stairs, what method do you use to reach it?


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

What I do when I can. 


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Either two ladders and a stretch plank, or a little giant


----------



## alkezo (Mar 12, 2014)

I put my 6' ladder upside down and at an angle against the wall.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

alkezo said:


> I put my 6' ladder upside down and at an angle against the wall.


if you were to, say, fall and end up in the hospital because you were using your ladder upside down, you might find out the hard way how far insurance companies will go to NOT pay a claim. Consider doing it in an OSHA compliant and non-negligant way just in case something bad does happen.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i avoid installing junk up high. HO's gonna need to replace that lamp.


----------



## joppy (Sep 11, 2013)

3xdad said:


> i avoid installing junk up high. HO's gonna need to replace that lamp.


Isn't that the right moment to sell them LEDs


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Why would you ever turn a stepladder upside down...?


3xdad said:


> i avoid installing junk up high. HO's gonna need to replace that lamp.


 I always laugh when I see the chandelier above the stairs, or the recessed lights in the 3 story foyer. Yeah, architecturally it looks great, but when I needed a damn scaffold to put it there good luck replacing the lamps.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Big John said:


> I always laugh when I see the chandelier above the stairs, or the recessed lights in the 3 story foyer. Yeah, architecturally it looks great, but when I needed a damn scaffold to put it there good luck replacing the lamps.


My builder does this crap at every one of his houses! The worst are the fixtures I have to hang in the cupola, 20' up. I have to snake an extension ladder up to the second floor, down a corridor, and up next to the fixture.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Stair ladder solves those awkward sconces. Handy when you have 3 and 4 story houses with wall lights all the way up.

Last company I worked for had 1 stair ladder that just got passed around as required. If you had a job that needed it, usually took a couple phone calls to find it. But it was worth tracking down for the time & frustration it would save.

As for chandeliers in crappy spots we just charge a chandelier fee that gets more expensive the worse the location. Although upselling the customer a powered chandelier winch sure makes install easier.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I do the step ladder on the stairs but I wrap the top of the ladder with a drop cloth so I don't scratch the wall .


----------



## WellGroundedElectric (Apr 18, 2014)

If ever in doubt find someone of the Mexican descent and ask for help. They are experts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to use one of those little giant type adjustable ladders that go on stairs... it was awesome, but it's aluminum, so TECHNICALLY not supposed to use it.

Then I got a set of these little suckers:










Not as great, but they work pretty good and I can use whatever ladder to get the height I need.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3xdad said:


> i avoid installing junk up high. HO's gonna need to replace that lamp.


I have no conscious in placing a pineapple 20' up. But I do recommend to all customers to get a pendant or chandelier and hang it at a user friendly height for lamp replacement and cleaning.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I used to use one of those little giant type adjustable ladders that go on stairs... it was awesome, but it's aluminum, so TECHNICALLY not supposed to use it.
> 
> Then I got a set of these little suckers:
> 
> Not as great, but they work pretty good and I can use whatever ladder to get the height I need.


Where did you get these? What are they called? Are they sturdy and safe?
We usually charge so much that we don't get the job. Also what is a stair ladder?

Sounds like a good thing to have on hand.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I used to use one of those little giant type adjustable ladders that go on stairs... it was awesome, but it's aluminum, so TECHNICALLY not supposed to use it.
> 
> Then I got a set of these little suckers:
> 
> Not as great, but they work pretty good and I can use whatever ladder to get the height I need.


The best part of that picture is the guy is wearing a harness. What's he tied off to? Did he sink a lag into the finished drywall?


----------

